# F/S: 2013 PJ Dump Trailer



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

For Sale:

2013 PJ Dump Trailer
14,000lb Trailer
Low Pro Model (24" deck height)
Skid loader ramps stored under deck
83" inside width
16' length
Scissor Hoist (Power up and Down)
Dexter Axles
Material Tarp
LED Lights
Barn door and spreader gate
Pintle Hitch or 2 5/16" bulldog coupler (which ever you want have both here)

Very clean and well taken care of. As usual, it is starting to show signs of 4 years old as the powder coat is starting to flake in the bed. Overall, nice unit, tows straight and smooth.

$6300 OBO

Phil - 630-768-3211


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Trade ya 7, 225/70R 19.5 Continental tires from my 550 for it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Now that is a deal... can I please deliver it to you also????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh, and it has a brand new safety lane sticker. Thumbs Up

Good threw 11/17.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark,

I get a better deal for you. I will load the skid loader, post hole digger, and the tooth bar in the trailer and drop them all off at your house... 

you can just pay me over time in tires as you wear out your current and future tires... sound good?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Mark,
> 
> I get a better deal for you. I will load the skid loader, post hole digger, and the tooth bar in the trailer and drop them all off at your house...
> 
> you can just pay me over time in tires as you wear out your current and future tires... sound good?


Yeah that's great... I'll be 800yrs old by the time I'd wear out enough tires to pay that debt off.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark13 said:


> Yeah that's great... I'll be 800yrs old by the time I'd wear out enough tires to pay that debt off.


You need to start buying more spensive tires...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Gone...


Close it up


----------

